# Modeling on PCB beach



## SpedaleJr (Jul 19, 2017)

My first post to the forum. I hope you enjoy the photos from our 2017 Beach bash event.


----------



## bribrius (Aug 13, 2017)

One with the umbrella for me..


----------

